# GIB - Gibb River Diamonds



## Bushman (27 June 2008)

Hi guys; 

Slightly premature as this one is due to list on 1 July 2008 but it could be a good one. Here is a warm welcome to the next member of the 'poo brigade'!  

*POZ - Phosphate Australia Ltd: *- looking to raise $10m via issue of 50m shares at 20cps. Total shares on issue will be 94.675m which will give it a mkt cap of $18.9m. 

So why be interested in this one? Headline project is a Georgina Basin sedimentary rock phosphate prospect called Highlands Plains. Now note that this is a *non-JORC complaint deposit*, but historical drill results show a potential *82.6 Mt @ 20% P2O5*. That compares favourably with MAK's 72MT @ 20-odd % over at Wonarah in the Georgina Basisn. 

They also hold a few other poetntial targets (Alexandria Aloy, Buchanan Dam etc) with drill hits of over 15% P2O5. All up they have a huge 22,240km of tenements in NT! 

$10m is being raised to - 
1. get Highlands Plains drilled and JORC'd ASAP; and
2. Further explore other Georgina Basin/NT holdings. 

From the way things are progressing, Georgina Basin might one day be up there with names like 'Pilbarra' for wealth generation (I can only dream ). To remind everyone, phosphate is a staple for agricultural production and we have 6 billions souls and counting on this planet.  

Chairman is Jim Richards who is an ex-UMC geologist credited with fidning the Railway project in the Pilbarra. 

Could be good to get on this one earlier as it will move if the 82MT @ >20 P2O5 can be delineated.  

Cheers
B'man


----------



## alankew (27 June 2008)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*

Bushman they will probably find some U as well as this seems to be the case with a few U companies in that area.Think that people will struggle to get in on th IPO  as I believe it is all allocated (check shares.com.au)but maybe after the dust settles on day one


----------



## champ2003 (28 June 2008)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*



Bushman said:


> Hi guys;
> 
> Slightly premature as this one is due to list on 1 July 2008 but it could be a good one. Here is a warm welcome to the next member of the 'poo brigade'!
> 
> ...




(Could be good to get on this one earlier as it will move if the 82MT @ >20 P2O5 can be delineated.)

And how long do you think it will be before they finally get a jorc resource if at all? Would you say approx 18 months time from now?

I'll be watching this one but i'll definitely stay with MAK for now as they are way ahead of all other phosphate plays. If MAK goes sky high then POZ could be a long term winner as well as it will follow in MAK's footsteps. In the meantime stick with the best IMO and that is MAK.

I think that whoever has a stake in the float may come out with an initial profit if they sell early but I don't think that this will be sustained with this company for too long similar to the float that TORO Energy (toe) had. It went up far too high to start with and then came crashing down due to them taking far too long to find any uranium and prove it up to a JORC resource.

Time will tell and I'm sure that there will be some very interesting times ahead for all fertilizer companies that can prove that they have the goods.

Best of luck with POZ.

Cheers!

Champ


----------



## michael_selway (28 June 2008)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*



Bushman said:


> Hi guys;
> 
> Slightly premature as this one is due to list on 1 July 2008 but it could be a good one. Here is a warm welcome to the next member of the 'poo brigade'!
> 
> ...




Hi could be be interesting, POZ, CII, PIL, MAK, RWD, STB, looks promising sector

thx

MS

---------------


----------



## michael_selway (30 June 2008)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*

Good articleon fertilisers

http://business.smh.com.au/farmers-suffer-fertiliser-drought-in-wake-of-mergers-20080629-2yuo.html



> Terence Fishpool has been a farmer for 31 years. On a property in Tottenham, between Dubbo and Cobar in western NSW, he grows wheat, barley, oats and lupins.
> 
> In mid-November last year, Fishpool and three other farmers banded together to buy a year's supply of fertiliser. It is cheaper and more efficient to order en masse.
> 
> ...




POZ, CII, IPL, MAK, RWD, STB, NUF

thx

MS


----------



## Bushman (1 July 2008)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*

Others must have read that article Michael - it is a hot opening with the shares currently trading at 55 cps or a 175% gain on the IPO price of 20 cps. 

See earlier post for details of deposit but it is similar in nature to MAK Wonarah and JORC is being finalised a la MAK. 

Shizen - never easy to time these IPO as they inevitably pare back if they hit the ground running. But this one has great buy side depth at the moment.


----------



## Real1ty (1 July 2008)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*

I applied for this IPO but unfortunately was a bit slow off the mark and i missed out.

Going to end up being costly unfortunately.


----------



## alankew (1 July 2008)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*

Reality dont be harsh on yourself,unless you applied through the lead broker you wouldnt have got any,thats part of the reason it did so well


----------



## andy87 (2 July 2008)

*POZ - Phosphate Australia*

Stocks for POZ were floated a couple of days ago.  Floated at 20c and now worth 55c.  Initial estimates say they have 82.6 million tonnes of phosphate at 20%.  Also has uranium and iron ore deposits in their land holdings. At the moment phosphate is continually rising so much so that Morroco's phosphate rocks are going for $400/tonne  

Ive done some of my own research and looks promising.  Like to know if anyone else has looked into them and get anyones thoughts?


----------



## andy87 (3 July 2008)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*



andy87 said:


> Stocks for POZ were floated a couple of days ago.  Floated at 20c and now worth 55c.  Initial estimates say they have 82.6 million tonnes of phosphate at 20%.  Also has uranium and iron ore deposits in their land holdings. At the moment phosphate is continually rising so much so that Morroco's phosphate rocks are going for $400/tonne
> 
> Ive done some of my own research and looks promising.  Like to know if anyone else has looked into them and get anyones thoughts?




oops, I didnt realise that there was already a topic on POZ so just disregard what ive said above ^^^


----------



## michael_selway (5 July 2008)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*



andy87 said:


> Stocks for POZ were floated a couple of days ago.  Floated at 20c and now worth 55c.  Initial estimates say they have 82.6 million tonnes of phosphate at 20%.  Also has uranium and iron ore deposits in their land holdings. At the moment phosphate is continually rising so much so that Morroco's phosphate rocks are going for $400/tonne
> 
> Ive done some of my own research and looks promising.  Like to know if anyone else has looked into them and get anyones thoughts?




POZ has doen well since listing

*CII, IPL, RWD, MAK, NUF, ADY, STB, GCR, POZ*







So thats pretty good

thx

MS


----------



## Fool (25 September 2009)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*

Just a heads up, stock at 52 week lows and should be positive anny in Oct. 

From their latest anny - Highland Plains Phosphate Project Update

“In addition to the anticipated resource upgrade, Phosphate Australia also expects to announce by late October an update on current metallurgical test work for the project’s mineralisation, and anticipates by end of year to also receive reports on”

“ he preliminary mining concept study based on the October resource update for the Western Mine Target Zone”


----------



## Fool (27 September 2009)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*

*POZ

Mkt Structure*

*Shares*
94,675,000 ordinary shares, fully paid
*Options*
22,850,000 20 cents 31 July 2012
150,000 20 cents 11 August 2010
*RESTRICTED SECURITIES*
42,050,000 ordinary shares	1 July 2010	

Mkt Cap @ 20c = $19m
Mkt Cap @ 40c = $38m
Mkt Cap @ 60c = $57m

*Cash*
$5m + $4.5m from opies = $9.5

*TOP 20 Holders*
57.77%

*Debt free  *

Cash value 5.3cent 
Cash value 8cent with oppies


*Projects*

*Highland Plains Project* Phosphate, 100%, NT.
(Mkt cap $150m+) has outlined JORC of 7Mt@23%P2O5  
Inferred Resource of 56 million tonnes at 16% P2O5

*Alexandria, Alroy and Buchanan Dam* Phosphate, 100%, NT.
drill intersections include 6.1m @ 25.0% P2O5 from 12.2m (Buchanan Dam), 6.1m @ 15.6% P2O5 from 48.8m (Alexandria) and 4.6m @ 15.5% P2O5 from 17.4m (Alroy).

*Constance Range iron ore project* - South Nicholson Basin Iron ore, 100%, NT.
The Constance Range iron ore deposits were extensively explored from the mid 1950s to
the early 1960s by BHP who estimated a combined conceptual mineralisation for all
deposits of 315Mt @ 50.4% Fe. Impurities were “low” except for silica which exceeded
9%.

*South Nicholson Basin* uranium, 100%, NT
There are numerous airborne uranium radiometric anomalies on the Company's tenements that are prospective for uranium mineralisation; these anomalies warrant ground follow up.

*Summary*
8.5mil Cash, recent capital raising placed at 27cent for 3.83mil.

I am very bullish on Phosphate, with the world recovering food will be a hot topic. I for the life of me couldn’t find Phosphate spot price, but it my research it follows the price of corn closely. You can see Head and Shoulders in the corn price in the monthly chart and on bullish signs in the daily. 

*POZ upcoming news*
It is expected that this new resource estimate will be available late in October.
A scoping study by the start of 2010.


----------



## Kalvin (27 September 2009)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*

The problem with POZ (and with MAK) is that world phosphate prices are at an all time low, and supply at a high, and increasing, and with grain prices also being very low, there isn't too much enthusiasm on the part of farmers to spend money on fertilizer. Assuming the GFC does resolve, it maybe be the phosphate price, and hence the SP of POZ (and, maybe, MAK) might pick up. MAK seems to have larger problems related to the intrinsic costs of phosphate production for them, although the quality of Rock Phosphate they produce seems better (Lower Cadmium / uranium content) than the phosphate available from Morocco. I suspect it will take 6-9 months fro the phosphate fundamentals to improve sufficiently for these stocks to be worth anywhere near what they should be.


----------



## Fool (27 September 2009)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*

Hmm I agree, just not on the time frame, I think when China settles 3-6month there will be a quick turn in prices.


----------



## Fool (29 September 2009)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*

Looks like it's shaping up today for a W V pattern. Looks likely to break the 20cent support line from the mounting seller side. Hopefully this break will validate the pattern and we will see a bounce.


----------



## Kalvin (5 October 2009)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*

China looks like it might have to start importing more phosphate soon; apparently having poor crops ATM with low fertilizer stockpiles. Hopefully companies like POZ and MAK will do well rom this....


----------



## Fool (3 November 2009)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*

Looks like my above chart was on the mark, happy days. Should be interesting to see where is goes from here, anns still yet to come. 

Disclosure: no longer hold

DYOR


----------



## springhill (2 July 2012)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*

Catching up on POZ.

Total Shares on Issue 109,876,250
Options on Issue (exp July 31 2012 @ $0.20 & $0.30) 24,950,000
Options (exp 2013&14 @ $0.19 & $0.20) 500,000
Options (exp 2014 @ $0.10) 950,000
Market Capitalisation (undiluted $0.07c per share) $7.7 M
Cash on Hand (End Q Dec 2011) $2.95 M

MAJOR SHAREHOLDERS
Board & Management 35,250,000 - 32.4%. Options - 16,700,000
Top 20 Holders 63,339,060 - 57.7%. Options - 24,700,000
BHP Billiton Ltd 5,000,000 - 4.5%. Options - 6,000,000


POZ Flagship Project at Highland Plains in the NT has a JORC compliant resource of 53,000,000
tonnes @16%P2O5
Other POZ Phosphate projects in the vicinity with historic drilling intersections include
Buchanan Dam, Alroy and Alexandria
Projects owned 100% by POZ with no private royalties

Targeting Further Major Phosphate Deposits

• Alexandria – 6.1m @ 15.6% P2O5 from 48.8m
• Alroy – 6.4m @ 12.0% P2O5 from 16.2m
• Buchanan Dam – 6.1m @ 25% P2O5 from 12.2m

Metallurgy
Flotation tests: Best float test to date from the coarse fraction gives a grade of 37.4% P2O5 (upgraded from 23.4% P2O5) at 53% recovery of phosphate
Highland Plains phosphate has low levels of the contaminants organic carbon, sulphur, fluorine, chlorine, cadmium and uranium

Mine To Coast – Slurry Pipeline
 CAPEX estimates vary from AUD$184 M to AUD$226M
 OPEX estimates vary from A$2.06/t to A$3.69/t for a 2 to 3 Mtpa operation
 CAPEX payback: 2.5 to 3 years.
 Early hydro geology investigation indicates ample water to support slurry pipeline operation




OPEX – 2 million tpa operation*
(Life of Mine)
Activity AUD/Tonne
 Mining 20
 Beneficiation 30
 Slurry Pipeline Transport 4
 Barge Loading & Ship Loading 12
 Contingency 6
Total ~ 72AU/T

CAPEX – 2 million tpa operation
Activity AUD Million
 Mine Construction 72
 Beneficiation Plant 90
 Road Upgrades 20
 Slurry Pipeline and Handling 190
 Loading Facility and Barges 30
 Contingency 20
Total ~ 422

*Tuckanarra Gold Project (WA)*
100% interest in the historic Tuckanarra Gold Project, WA no private royalties
 Historic production ~125,000 ounces
 August 2011 – Project acquired
 Permits granted and 2 x drilling programs completed to date


 Cable West, Cable Central and Cable East Vein Targets
 New Target at Battery
 New Discovery at ‘Drogue’ (6m @ 156.6g/t ftom 6m (composite)

*Other Projects and Deals*
 Musgrave Project (WA) Anglo-American Farm in: $50,000 to POZ, Fly SPECTREM EM Survey, Right to earn 70% in a JV, must spend $3million, required to complete a minimum 5,000metres drilling. POZ then free carried through JV until completion of BFS.
Prospective for PGE’s and Ni-Cu. Platinum Group Element assays at surface of up to 3.4 g/t (mainly platinum), 10’s of km of strike potential. The BHP Billiton Ltd controlled Nebo-Babel deposit (393 Mt at 0.3% nickel and 0.3% copper) remains the most significant discovery in the region to date.
 Robinson River Manganese (NT) Agreement signed with Mineral Resources Limited subsidiary, PMI: to
exclusively explore and develop manganese deposits within POZ’s Robinson River project in NT for a free carried
royalty. PMI is a very significant manganese mining and development company with considerable expertise in bringing manganese resources to production.
 Nicholson Iron (NT) POZ 100%: Large area of 1,400 km² prospective for Clinton-style oolitic iron mineralisation.
Recently a one tonne metallurgical sample was collected by Company geologists from one of the mineralised sites POZ had discovered, the sample beneficiated to up to 59.1% Fe, 7.4%SiO2, 0.03% P with a 55% recovery. Overall size potential of the iron project in this under-explored region is large.


----------



## GeoNut (16 September 2012)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*

Hmm, a lot to like about the West Musgrave Project.
-Been told Anglo are following up on some very nice em conductors. (Quarterly mentioned Anglo had found a number of conductors worth following up on).
-The tenements are just to the north of BHP's nicklel/copper deposits.
-Market is looking for the next SIR.


----------



## springhill (16 September 2012)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*



GeoNut said:


> Hmm, a lot to like about the West Musgrave Project.
> -Been told Anglo are following up on some very nice em conductors. (Quarterly mentioned Anglo had found a number of conductors worth following up on).
> -The tenements are just to the north of BHP's nicklel/copper deposits.
> -Market is looking for the next SIR.




From POZ's latest quarterly

*Musgrave PGE, Ni, Cu Project (WA)*
As announced on 2 April 2012, the Company has negotiated a $3 million, four year farm-in agreement for its Musgrave PGE, nickel and copper project in Western Australia, with Anglo American Exploration (Australia) Pty Ltd (“Anglo American”), a wholly owned subsidiary of Anglo American Plc, one of the world’s largest mining groups. This agreement covers the three core tenements within the Musgrave project area near the WA border with the NT and SA: E69/2862, E69/2863 and E69/2864 (Figure 3).
The key terms of the Agreement are for Anglo American to *complete* a SPECTREM airborne electro-magnetic survey over greater than 80% of the total area of the three tenements. Anglo American will have four years to meet the earn-in requirements at which point Anglo American will earn a 70% interest in the tenements and a Joint Venture will be formed. In order to meet the earn in requirements, Anglo American must spend a minimum $3 million dollars including the reimbursement of prior expenditure and completion of the SPECTREM survey.
Prior to vesting of the 70% interest, Anglo American is also required to complete a minimum of 5,000m of drilling on the tenements. POZ will be free-carried by Anglo American through any subsequent exploration and evaluation phases within the Joint Venture tenements until the completion of a Bankable Feasibility Study.

That's a big call inferring POZ could be the next SIR. Considering there is not even an airborne EM
The next SIR is more likely to come right next door to SIR. Take a look at BOA mate, will be hitting the market soon.


----------



## GeoNut (17 September 2012)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*



springhill said:


> From POZ's latest quarterly
> 
> *Musgrave PGE, Ni, Cu Project (WA)*
> As announced on 2 April 2012, the Company has negotiated a $3 million, four year farm-in agreement for its Musgrave PGE, nickel and copper project in Western Australia, with Anglo American Exploration (Australia) Pty Ltd (“Anglo American”), a wholly owned subsidiary of Anglo American Plc, one of the world’s largest mining groups. This agreement covers the three core tenements within the Musgrave project area near the WA border with the NT and SA: E69/2862, E69/2863 and E69/2864 (Figure 3).
> ...




You should have a read of the last quarterly. 

"Anglo American has recently completed the interpretation of its SPECTREM airborne
electro-magnetic survey which was flown over the project area in March and April 2012. A
number of bedrock conductors, potentially related to the presence of sulphides, have been
identified and are recommended for on-ground follow-up work."

we are a good way into this quarter now .


----------



## springhill (17 September 2012)

*Re: POZ - Phosphate Australia*



GeoNut said:


> You should have a read of the last quarterly.
> 
> "Anglo American has recently completed the interpretation of its SPECTREM airborne
> electro-magnetic survey which was flown over the project area in March and April 2012. A
> ...




It's amazing what flicking to the next page will do!  Point taken on that, sloppy work by me.

It is more the comparison to 'the next SIR' that concerns me, more for the fact that there are thousands of potential SIR's but they odds are what 1 in 1000? Just a long bow to draw I think, and it is easy for all specs to be dubbed the next SIR.
Especially as, although under explored, the best results in the area are BHP's below.

"The Musgrave region is a remote, under explored geological province characterised by a series of layered mafic intrusions prospective for mineralised magnetite layers (platinum group elements and vanadium) and cumulate nickel deposits. The BHP Billiton Ltd controlled Nebo-Babel deposit (393 Mt at 0.3% nickel, 0.3% copper and 0.3 g/t PGE) remains the most significant discovery in the region to date."

All the best with POZ


----------



## System (11 November 2016)

On November 11th, 2016, Phosphate Australia Limited changed its name to POZ Minerals Limited.


----------



## System (27 November 2018)

On November 26th, 2018, POZ Minerals Limited (POZ) changed its name and ASX code to Gibb River Diamonds Limited (GIB).


----------



## Springs (5 September 2020)

I’m doing my research on this Co like there ground a large foot print Argle closing makes timing just about right JR done it before , tight register hard to get good volumes and top 20 hold a good percentage . I’ll be watching this one closely dyor & DD Springs


----------



## Springs (30 September 2020)

GIB GIBB River Diamonds is set for a big month , drilling currently at Edjudina Gold Project in Wa a recently oversubscrib SPP and also incentive options to directors and staff .GIB also have the Ellendale Diamond mine and with the Argyle mine closing this is one to research and watch always dyor & DD Springs


----------



## wabullfrog (8 October 2020)

Springs said:


> GIB GIBB River Diamonds is set for a big month , drilling currently at Edjudina Gold Project in Wa a recently oversubscrib SPP and also incentive options to directors and staff .GIB also have the Ellendale Diamond mine and with the Argyle mine closing this is one to research and watch always dyor & DD Springs





A very good day @Springs


----------



## Springs (10 October 2020)

Just had a listen to Jim Richards on abc WA radio program it went for about 5 minutes, sounded pretty chuffed about Neta Lode  and Edjudina project , his phone had not stop ringing . With a haul road going through the prospect it will keep costs down and also D&D this week in Kalgoorlie makes it a interesting week ahead always dyor Springs.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 October 2020)

Not having a go, but your previous posts, prior to 30Sept, are all about diamonds (as befits the GIB name) ; then the SP response is due Edjundina gold , never mentioned. 

Nice pick, nevertheless.


----------



## Springs (10 October 2020)

Yes I understand they do have more than one project they only have had Edjudina 3 months they also have a phosphate project in the NT cheers Springs.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 October 2020)

3 months is fantastic, to get to where they are.... database build and check, target selection, field mapping and sampling, permitting, drilling, assaying, and assessment. 

The extreme strike length of the historic workings, which at 13km, present[ed] _issues with the selection and prioritising of target areas_. Most of the artisanal workings were dating from early 1900's.  Yields may have been high but gold recovered was small (as befits those operations?)

66 holes were drilled for 2,755 metres, all holes were aircore drilled at a 60 degree dip. Highlights:
_36m at 3.97g/t  from  4m   (GAC 13) 
18m at 3.10g/t  from 28m   (GAC 11) 
24m at 1.44g/t  from surface   (GAC 08)   
8m at 2.91g/t  from 26m   (GAC 03) 
14m at 1.20g/t  from  1m   (GAC 06) 
21m at 1.74g/t  from 38m   (GAC 14) 
18m at 1.15g/t  from 25m   (GAC 09)   
1m at 35.0g/t  from  7m  (GAC 22) 
29m at 0.86g/t  from surface   (GAC 19)_

More work needs to be done; the shallowness is attractive, just get a D9 in and scrape it back??

And, yep, the DnD next week will be abuzz


----------



## finicky (2 February 2022)

Sold a tranche of KCN a couple of days ago and put a bit of the proceeds into the misleadingly titled Gibb River Diamonds. Illiquid stock, no trades today last I looked - I paid 0.074, last price 0.071. Bought in for the Edjudina gold project

Drilling has been all aircore and at least one prospect, Triumph, they are finding good shallow grade with every hole. But interestingly results have raised the prospectivity for the Edjudina field to host large-tonnage porphyry-style gold deposits. The Company is reviewing all Edjudina data with a view to also targeting porphyry-style gold opportunities.

They say, "Some very important gold deposits in Western Australia’s Eastern Goldfields are Porphyry hosted, including the giant Wallaby mine approximately 75km north of Edjudina which has a total gold endowment of 11.75 million ounces, including over 4.5 million ounces of gold production to date"
.
Historic and current mines are nearby and suggest to me a potential suitor.
"Approximately* 17km from Edjudina*, Northern Star’s porphyry-hosted Million Dollar and Porphyry mines produced a combined 176koz Au to 1988; *Northern Star is currently mining 'Million Dollar'* and will commence underground operations in 2022."

Bit of a concern that Gibb has only $1.5m in kitty, but they do have a diamond project that they are selling off. They also have a 20% jv interest in a Zinc-Lead project, free carried to bfs. They have a lucrative looking rock phospate property in the N.T that they are seeking a partner for. So far Gibb have kept share issuance admirably low for an explorer.

Held


----------



## finicky (24 March 2022)

GIB up 18% intraday.
GIB announced today that Burgundy Diamond Mines (BDM) has exercised the second tranche of its 3 tranche option agreement with Gibb.
That brings in *$1m* cash plus 5m BDM shares to Gibb.
That suggests to me that GIB is derisked from short term dilution to fund its own exploration program at Edjudina. 
At the end of H1(Dec31) GIB had *$1.5m* in treasury; so by now it should still have over $2m which includes the BDM payment.
Net Cash outgoings in H1 for Gibb were *$758k*.
So in fact, optimistically, there will be no need for a capital raising for a long time, assuming the likelihood now that BDM will not waste its first two payments and will exercise its third tranche option to GIB in 1 year from here for another *$4m* plus 7m BDM shares plus a 1.5% gross revenue royalty. 
This is looking pretty good imo for a *$12m* market capitalised company which has the Edjudina gold project, a 20% free carry in a Zinc project and a phosphate resource in the N.T seeking a partner.

Held


----------



## finicky (23 June 2022)

Another great leap forward.
Tacked on 40,000 more of these today @ 0.041 from a sitting bid.
Price then deteriorated to 0.036 but is now being supported by a bid of 0.040
Probably about $13,000 of dollar volume trading today to drop the market cap by 14% (@ 0.038)
Can't read a chart like this with such low volume trading.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 June 2022)

finicky said:


> Another great leap forward.
> Tacked on 40,000 more of these today @ 0.041 from a sitting bid.
> Price then deteriorated to 0.036 but is now being supported by a bid of 0.040
> Probably about $13,000 of dollar volume trading today to drop the market cap by 14% (@ 0.038)
> Can't read a chart like this with such low volume trading.



All the best @finicky 

I've been watching this with interest, not in yet.

gg


----------



## Captain_Chaza (23 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> All the best @finicky
> 
> I've been watching this with interest, not in yet.
> 
> gg



Well Done gg for showing such strength of mind  and Patience
Just Watch ! Watch and Watch until there is nothing to watch IMHO

You can't lose any money Watching
Only Time!  But  then Time is Free!

Please, Don't get sucked into shares with greater volumes than ZERO
Or volumes with lots of zeros before The Number
I hope this tip helps you in the future?

Before all is lost!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 June 2022)

GIB is my pick in the July competition. 

It has nothing to do with Gibb, Gibb River nor Diamonds. 

Reports via @finicky above suggest it is a goer, on Gold exploration at Edjudina near Kalgoorlie, Zinc and Phosphate in the NT. 
The announcements have too many big words, numbers and concepts in them for this tiny mind but it has the vibe for me. 

It has from the end of April this year enough funds for 2 years of activities. I just need it to shine in July for the ASF Competition. 

gg


----------



## finicky (28 June 2022)

Hope it doesn't let you down @Garpal Gumnut , I am dubious of its prospects over the next month. 
I added more yesterday @ 0.036 but now feel I gave been overly sanguine about its capital strength. This so much relies upon Burgundy Diamonds (BDM) coming through with the third tranche of its purchase of the Ellendale diamond project - $4m plus shares due in March 2023. I have thought before, "how likely is it that BDM, after already paying $2.7m and a chunk of shares for the project, will just walk away from the option?" But with the climate lately I'm reminded there's such a thing as 'cutting your losses'. Burgundy might simply not be able to source the money in a crashed market. Or maybe after a year of investigating the project they'll have a change of mind about its value. 

Held


----------



## bux2000 (10 August 2022)

finicky said:


> I added more yesterday @ 0.036




You must be very happy with your punt.........congratulations Mate   

bux


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 August 2022)

finicky said:


> Hope it doesn't let you down @Garpal Gumnut , I am dubious of its prospects over the next month.
> I added more yesterday @ 0.036 but now feel I gave been overly sanguine about its capital strength. This so much relies upon Burgundy Diamonds (BDM) coming through with the third tranche of its purchase of the Ellendale diamond project - $4m plus shares due in March 2023. I have thought before, "how likely is it that BDM, after already paying $2.7m and a chunk of shares for the project, will just walk away from the option?" But with the climate lately I'm reminded there's such a thing as 'cutting your losses'. Burgundy might simply not be able to source the money in a crashed market. Or maybe after a year of investigating the project they'll have a change of mind about its value.
> 
> Held



Well done @finicky 

Timing is everything. 

gg


----------



## bux2000 (10 August 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Timing is everything.




And I had resisted the urge to mention that.   


All the best

bux


----------



## finicky (14 September 2022)

At least GIB isn't down today, albeit the usual paltry volume.
Today's announcement encourages us to believe the N.T phosphate project is still alive. We're required to assume the new tenements aren't window dressing to stimulate the share price.
They must have held the project tenements for well over 10 years since their jorc P2O5 resource was in 2012. Nothing's happened towards commercialisation since that time. They've spent $10m on it in addition to 1960's historical drilling by others. The only reason a funding partner might be more attracted now is the greatly improved rock phosphate price I guess.

Held


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 September 2022)

there is definite change in the market_.... whether GIB or other players benefit remain to be seen_









						Europe's energy crisis sparks a shutdown in fertiliser production
					

Europe's fertiliser industry association says more than 70 per cent of the continent's fertiliser production has been curtailed or shutdown.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## finicky (14 September 2022)

A link from the article that Dona provided. I wonder why phosphate has come into structural undersupply around the same time as nat gas reliant nitrogenous fertilizer?
*With billions of tonnes of phosphate for fertiliser, can Australia 'seize the moment'?*

I'm not highly convinced that Gibb will make something out of it - it's held the asset for a long time. What I've liked about GIB is they have a few separate irons in the fire for a low capitalised stock and it will only take one to strike for the s.p to go off - so a good roughie punt to me. WRT Highland Plains phosphate they seem to think there's a *hope* of some deal down the track with New Century Resources who own the nearby old Century Zinc Mine processing plant. New Century is currently 'mining' the old tailings dam and this project is only short term - like out to 2024 maybe. In addition to the processing infrastructure New Century own a 300km slurry pipeline that takes liquefied zinc product to Port Karumba and Gibb's own phosphate scheme is for a slurry line to a port.


----------



## finicky (20 September 2022)

My only interest in Burgundy Diamond Mines (BDM) is that Gibb (GIB) is a shareholder via Gibb's 3 part option sale of the Ellendale diamond project to BDM. It seems Ellendale is looking positive with its first cut yellow diamond produced during early ramp up stage - piccy below. Great for GIB because it makes the actioning on the third and final option more likely March next year, bringing in more cash and BDM shares to GIB.

Held

The *BDM* daily chart has made a break to a higher high (note this is not the GIB chart)


----------

